# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  مواجه شدن با Server Error in Application "DEFAULT WEB SITE" بعد از نصب cakePHP

## bade saba

سلام
دوستان من cakePHP رو از سایتش دانلود کردم و سعی کردم با توجه به راهنماش نصب کنم اما با این ارور مواجه شدم و. مشکل بزرگتر اینه که از وقتی این ارور برای CakePHP ظاهر شد برای بقیه سایتهایی که ایجاد کرده بودم و هیچ ربطی به این موضوع هم نداره هم نشون داده میشه و من هیچ سایت دیگه ای رو هم نمیتونم run کنم.

ممنون میشم بگید این مشکل از چیه و چجوری باید رفعش کنم

*پ.ن.: من از EasyPHP 5.3.2i و DW استفاده میکنم*

----------


## MMSHFE

لطفاً برای بحثها از تالار مناسب استفاده کنید. موفق باشید.

----------


## bade saba

> لطفاً برای بحثها از تالار مناسب استفاده کنید. موفق باشید.


مدیر محترم مشکل من CakePHP نیست که سوالم رو اینجا مطرح کنم :متفکر:  مشکل من ایرادی هست که برای سرورم رخ داده و بقیه سایتهایی که دارم رو هم نمیتونم run کنم.
هر سوالی که عنوان CakePHP توش به کار رفته که مربوط به CakePHP نیست. من CakePHP رو حذف کردم اما باز هم این مشکل رو دارم

----------


## MMSHFE

پس لطفاً عنوان رو اصلاح کنید چون این مشکل ارتباطی به CakePHP نداره و همونطور که توی عکس مشخصه، سرویس IIS اجرا شده و کنترل localhost رو بدست گرفته. باید توی کنترل پانل به قسمت Administrative Tools و بعد از اون قسمت Services رفته و توی فهرست سرویسها، IIS Admin یا Internet Information Services رو پیدا کرده و روش دوبار کلیک کنید و دکمه Stop رو در پنجره بازشده بزنید و از قسمت Startup Type هم گزینه Disabled رو انتخاب کنید تا دیگه اجرا نشه. پیغام خطا هم خیلی واضحه: داره میگه نمیتونه فایل مربوطه رو پیدا کنه چون توی تصویر به شما نشون داده که در مسیر C:\inetpub\wwwroot دنبالش میگرده که مسیر IIS هست نه مسیری که شما فایل رو توی EasyPHP ذخیره کردین. موفق باشید.

----------


## bade saba

> پس لطفاً عنوان رو اصلاح کنید چون این مشکل ارتباطی به CakePHP نداره


ممنون از اینکه تاپیک رو برگردوندید و پاسخ دادید. متاسفانه من تا به حال عنوان تابیک رو اصلاح نکردم و نتونستم پیدا کنم که به چه صورت باید این کار رو انجام داد

----------


## bade saba

> باید توی کنترل پانل به قسمت Administrative Tools و بعد از اون قسمت Services رفته و توی فهرست سرویسها، IIS Admin یا Internet Information Services رو پیدا کرده و روش دوبار کلیک کنید و دکمه Stop رو در پنجره بازشده بزنید و از قسمت Startup Type هم گزینه Disabled رو انتخاب کنید


همون جور که در عکس مشخصه این قسمت که شما میفرمایید برای من فعال نیست (اصلا وجود نداره) ولی باز هم این مشکل پابرجاست

----------


## MMSHFE

دنبال World Wide Publishing بگردین. تقصیر من نیست خوب. نگفته بودین ویندوزتون 7 هست. توی عکس هم مشخص نبود  :چشمک:

----------


## bade saba

> دنبال World Wide Publishing بگردین. تقصیر من نیست خوب. نگفته بودین ویندوزتون 7 هست. توی عکس هم مشخص نبود


متاسفانه این بخش هم وجود نداره  :اشتباه:

----------


## bade saba

اگه پیشنهاد بعدیتون استفاده از دستورات زیره باید بگم اینها هم کار نکرد  :گیج: 

sc config w3svc start= disabled
net stop w3svc

----------


## Reza1607

شما فايل httpd.conf رو با نوت پد باز كنيد بعد خط
Listen 80
رو پيدا كنيد و 80 رو به 8080 تغيير بدين و آپاچي رو ريست كنيد بعد از آدرس زير براي اجراي برنامه خودتون استفاده كنيد
http://127.0.0.1:8080

----------


## bade saba

> شما فايل httpd.conf رو با نوت پد باز كنيد بعد خط
> Listen 80
> رو پيدا كنيد و 80 رو به 8080 تغيير بدين و آپاچي رو ريست كنيد بعد از آدرس زير براي اجراي برنامه خودتون استفاده كنيد
> http://127.0.0.1:8080


دوست عزیز سه فایل با مشخصاتی که میگید وجود داره که شامل این خط میشه کدومش رو باید تغییر بدم
این سه فایل در آدرسهای زیر قرار دارن

C:\Program Files\EasyPHP-5.3.2i\apache\conf
C:\Program Files\EasyPHP-5.3.2i\conf_files
C:\Program Files\EasyPHP-5.3.2i\apache\conf\original

----------


## Reza1607

بهتره هر سه تا رو تغيير بدين(ولي به احتمال زياد همون اولي هست ) من خودم از xampp استفاده مي كنم و اين فايل در مسير
c:\xampp\apache\conf\
 هستش

----------


## bade saba

> شما فايل httpd.conf رو با نوت پد باز كنيد بعد خط
> Listen 80
> رو پيدا كنيد و 80 رو به 8080 تغيير بدين و آپاچي رو ريست كنيد بعد از آدرس زير براي اجراي برنامه خودتون استفاده كنيد
> http://127.0.0.1:8080


برای هر کدوم تست کردم و جواب نداد، اون ارور ظاهر نمیشه اما can't find page رو نشون میده

این آدرس رو وارد میکنم و جوابی نمیگیرم

http://127.0.0.1:8080/sherkate_tablighati/index.php

----------


## Reza1607

خوب يك فايل ديگه رو چك كنيد الان همونطور كه خودتون مي دونيد اين ارور ميگه نمي تونه فايل رو پيدا كنه
شما يه فايل ديگه تو شاخه www بسازيد و اون رو صدا بزنيد ببينيد درسته يا نه؟

----------


## bade saba

> خوب يك فايل ديگه رو چك كنيد الان همونطور كه خودتون مي دونيد اين ارور ميگه نمي تونه فايل رو پيدا كنه
> شما يه فايل ديگه تو شاخه www بسازيد و اون رو صدا بزنيد ببينيد درسته يا نه؟


مشکل مشکل فایل نیست، مشکل عمومیه برای تمام فابلها تمام پروژه ها من برای نمونه اون خط رو قرار دادم

----------


## Reza1607

والا ديگه نمي دونم
البته شايد از فايل htaccess باشه كه درخواست ها رو به يه فايل نامعلوم مي فرسته

----------


## MMSHFE

وب سروری که دارین (هرچی که هست) رو Uninstall کنید و نسخه 32بیتی یا 64بیتی Wamp Server رو (برحسب نوع سیستم عاملتون) از سایتم که توی امضام گذاشتم دریافت و نصب کنید. بعد ببینید نماد Wamp وقتی اجراش میکنید سبز میشه یا نه و اگه سبز شد، روی اون کلیک کرده و گزینه localhost رو انتخاب کنید و ببینید صفحه اصلی Wamp میاد یا نه. با Wamp بهتر میتونم راهنماییتون کنم.

----------


## bade saba

این مشکل با پاک کردن و دوباره نصب کردن EasyPHP حل شد :متفکر:  نمیدونم CakePHP تو فرایند نصبش چه چیز رو تغییر داد چون منطقا نباید سراغ IIS میرفت ، اما به هر حال مشکل با نصب دوباره حل شد

----------


## bade saba

متاسفانه بعد از یک بار restart کامپیوتر مشکل دوباره برگشت. دوستان راهی به ذهنشون میرسه؟؟؟

----------


## MMSHFE

میشه یک زحمت بکشید و فهرست تمام سرویسهایی که توی پنجره Services میبینید رو بنویسید تا ببینم کدومها پورت 80 رو مشغول میکنن و باید اونها رو متوقف کنید؟

----------


## bade saba

> میشه یک زحمت بکشید و فهرست تمام سرویسهایی که توی پنجره Services میبینید رو بنویسید تا ببینم کدومها پورت 80 رو مشغول میکنن و باید اونها رو متوقف کنید؟


 :متعجب:  همش رو بنویسم؟؟؟ خیلی زیاده اما یه کار دیگه میشه انجام داد

----------


## bade saba

اینم آخریش

----------


## MMSHFE

یه زحمت دیگه هم میکشین؟ (شرمنده)
توی مسیر C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc
فایل hosts رو با Notepad باز کنید و محتویات اون رو اینجا کپی کنید.

----------


## bade saba

> یه زحمت دیگه هم میکشین؟ *(شرمنده)*


ما شرمنده ایم استاد، واقعا دکمه تشکر کافی نیست، واقعا زحمت میکشید که مشکلات ما رو پیگیری و حل میکنید، واقعا ممنون

# Modified:1995-2010 MRT www.win2farsi.com                #
# MRT Pack 20 DVDs                                        #
# Email:MRTsoft2@yahoo.com                                #
# Mohamad Reza Tavakoli Mob: 0912 297 4535               #

127.0.0.1  localhost

#Modified:1995-2010 MRT www.win2farsi.com
#
# For example:
#
#      102.54.94.97     rhino.acme.com          # source server
#       38.25.63.10     x.acme.com              # x client host


#BLOCK Genuine Advantage
127.0.0.1 mpa.one.microsoft.com
127.0.0.1 practivate.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 ereg.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate.wip3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 wip3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 3dns-3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 3dns-2.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 adobe-dns.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 adobe-dns-2.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 adobe-dns-3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 ereg.wip3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate-sea.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 wwis-dubc1-vip60.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate-sjc0.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 adobeereg.com
127.0.0.1 adobe.activate.com
127.0.0.1 activate.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 practivate.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 ereg.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate.wip3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 wip3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 3dns-3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 3dns-2.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 adobe-dns.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 adobe-dns-2.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 adobe-dns-3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 ereg.wip3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate-sea.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 wwis-dubc1-vip60.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate-sjc0.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 www.alcohol-soft.com
127.0.0.1 www.internetdownloadmanager.com
127.0.0.1 Babylon.com
127.0.0.1 alcohol-soft.com
127.0.0.1 internetdownloadmanager.com
127.0.0.1 www.Babylon.com
127.0.0.1 microsoftout.com #[Phish.site]
127.0.0.1 microsoftoffice.112.2o7.net
127.0.0.1 microsofteup.112.2o7.net #[Panda.Spyware:Cookie/Microsofte]
127.0.0.1 m.webtrends.com #[microsoft.webtrends.akadns.net]
127.0.0.1 park3.ireit.com #[Microsoft.Typo-Patrol]
127.0.0.1 apps5.oingo.com #[Microsoft.Typo-Patrol]
127.0.0.1 hus.parkingspa.com #[Microsoft.Typo-Patrol]
127.0.0.1 speedsearcher.net #[Spamdexing][Microsoft.Strider]
127.0.0.1 microsoftout.com #[Phish.site]
127.0.0.1 www.eash.info #[Spamdexing][Microsoft.Strider]
127.0.0.1 www.deepmetrix.com #[Microsoft]
127.0.0.1 www.abcsearcher.com #[Spamdexing][Microsoft.Strider]
127.0.0.1 microsoftwga.112.2o7.net
127.0.0.1 microsoftuk.122.2o7.net
127.0.0.1 microsoftwlmailmkt.112.2o7.net
127.0.0.1 microsoftwlmessengermkt.112.2o7.net
127.0.0.1 www.flyordie.com #[Microsoft VM]
127.0.0.1 microsoft.com.org #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.ownbox.com #[Microsoft.Typo-Patrol]
127.0.0.1 www.www.microsoft.com.org
127.0.0.1 landing.trafficz.com #[Microsoft.Typo-Patrol]
127.0.0.1 search.trafficclub.com #[Microsoft.Typo-Patrol]
127.0.0.1 landing.domainsponsor.com #[Microsoft.Typo-Patrol]

127.0.0.1 www.abcsearcher.com #[Spamdexing][Microsoft.Strider]
127.0.0.1 mpa.one.microsoft.com
127.0.0.1 microsoft-com.us #[IFrame.Exploit]
127.0.0.1 activate.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 practivate.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 ereg.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate.wip3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 wip3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 3dns-3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 3dns-2.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 adobe-dns.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 adobe-dns-2.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 adobe-dns-3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 ereg.wip3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate-sea.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 wwis-dubc1-vip60.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate-sjc0.adobe.com

----------


## MMSHFE

خدا بگم این محمدرضا توکلی (MRT) رو چیکار کنه با این ویندوزش! همه خطهایی که با 127.0.0.1 شروع میشن رو (بجز اونهایی که آخرش adobe.com داره) حذف کنید و فقط این رو بعد از ...BLOCK# بنویسید:
127.0.0.1       localhost
و سیستم رو Restart کنید. امیدوارم ایندفعه درست بشه.
موفق باشید.

----------


## bade saba

> خدا بگم این محمدرضا توکلی (MRT) رو چیکار کنه با این ویندوزش! همه خطهایی که با 127.0.0.1 شروع میشن رو (بجز اونهایی که آخرش adobe.com داره) حذف کنید و فقط این رو بعد از ...BLOCK# بنویسید:
> 127.0.0.1       localhost
> و سیستم رو Restart کنید. امیدوارم ایندفعه درست بشه.
> موفق باشید.


حله استاد حله.
فقط استاد اگه ممکنه یه توضیح بدید که من بفهمم ماجرا چی بود و اونا که حذف کردم چیکار میکرد و ...
ممنون

----------


## MMSHFE

اونها آدرس 127.0.0.1 رو به برنامه های دیگه هم میفرستاد و یکی از اونها که IIS بوده، کنترل رو بدست میگرفت و دیگه درخواستها به Apache ارسال نمیشدن.

----------

